# Rockford Fosgate T1 12-inch



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

im in need of a good size box for 1 rockford t1 12" sub. also looks like the coil wires are dissconected would it be okay to just re sauder them and it should work?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Sep 18 2008, 08:53 PM~11641116
> *im in need of a good size box for 1 rockford t1 12" sub. also looks like the coil wires are disconnected would it be okay to just re solder them and it should work?
> *


when that happen to my t1 sub it ment the coil was bad   that sub is knowen for that.sorry for the bad news  love the amps but thoes sub suck to me sold mine :biggrin:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 19 2008, 07:56 AM~11642544
> * when that happen to my t1 sub it ment the coil was bad    that sub is knowen for that.sorry for the bad news  love the amps but thoes sub suck to me sold mine :biggrin:
> *


the wires didnt break off though somebody took a screw driver and pryd the wires off. can i just sauder them back up and be good to go?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92 seville_@Sep 19 2008, 03:13 PM~11646769
> *the wires didn't break off though somebody took a screw driver and pray the wires off. can i just sauder them back up and be good to go?
> *


then yes ..Why would some one take a screw driver to a t1???????There are no wires to pray


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11647636
> *then yes  ..Why would some one take a screw driver to a t1???????There are no wires to pray
> 
> 
> ...


there is wires. there on both sides of the sub where you connect the speaker wires too my guess is its for the coils? i have no idea but i talked to the guy who had the sub before and he said he pryd them off didnt tell me why.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92 seville_@Sep 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11649354
> *there is wires. there on both sides of the sub where you connect the speaker wires too my guess is its for the coils? i have no idea but i talked to the guy who had the sub before and he said he played them off didn't tell me why.
> *


l Think he lied to you..when that wire comes off it means its burnt is it black at the end??if so its no good..give me a pic of it


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 20 2008, 07:19 AM~11650399
> *l Think he  lied to you..when that wire comes off it means its burnt is it black at the end??if so its no good..give me a pic of it
> *


no its silver/grey no black no brown doesnt look burnt at all. looks more like he cut the wires or pried them off with a screw driver. if i gave you a pic it would be for nothing cuz i already resauderd them last night


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I HAVE A 12 INCH PUNCH P3 IN THIS BOX. IT HITS HARD.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Sep 20 2008, 10:25 PM~11654945
> *no its silver/grey no black no brown doesnt look burnt at all. looks more like he cut the wires or pried them off with a screw driver. if i gave you a pic it would be for nothing cuz i already resauderd them last night
> *


Does it still work? Who did you buy this from?


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Nov 29 2008, 06:33 AM~12286951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: that looks like a p2


----------

